# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Interest check: Nevermore (Wednesday Addams), Universal Monsters, or Munsters game.

## jakarta

Now that things with my relocation have settled down...

I'm interested in running a game with a player posting frequency of about 3 posts a week. 

System: 3.5, PF1, 5e, or possibly some d20/OGL horror system. I'm ok with mixing d20 systems with a few handwaves and house rules. If most recruits want the same system we will just go with that. 

Style: As much of a mix of grimdark horror, teenage or immortal angst, and slapstick as the players generate, as befitting the source materials. 

Game balance: Abandon All/Most Hope, Ye Who Enter Here. For an "Odd collection of monsters on an adventure" theme, a relative power mismatch among players is to be expected. The guy playing Gillman isn't going to have as powerful a character as the guy playing Dracula.  That said, I'm going to allow players to effectively choose the power level of their character by allowing variations of the allowed "races" of the characters. For example, dhampir or vampire spawn or other "lesser" vampire instead of "Straight up Dracula" Vampire. I'm going to provide links to monster race options later and am open to suggestions about "lesser" versions of creatures like medusas. 

Game/scenario options:

1. "Wednesday Addams/Nevermore Vs Christmas"

A setting/game based on a DM watching a few scenes from "Wednesday" on YouTube during the holidays, based mostly on this scene:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwazffciVW0 

Each player takes one Nevermore student race or "psychic" (Human with psionic or caster levels/feats) . One Vampire, Medusa, Werewolf, Scale (Serine or Nereid seems the best fit. Suggestions?), and a "norm". (I'm excluding Hydes and shapeshifters). 

The set-up will be something along the lines of "a group of Nevermore students on their way to/from an Archery/fencing event take it upon themselves to enter a portal spewing holiday themed monsters and end up in a Dnd/PF module/adventure path. 

Here is a Wednesday Addams sample. 

https://www.belloflostsouls.net/2022...ay-addams.html

2. Universal Monsters Bound. 

A council of Wizards and Clerics gain control of the Universal Monsters and send them on missions. 
Dracula, Frankenstein's Monster, The Wolfman, The Mummy, and Gillman (Creature from the Black Lagoon). 

3. Mashup of 1 and 2 with possible inclusion of The Munsters. Maybe the Munsters are on a family vacation and get caught up in an adventure with Nevermore students. Maybe they are looking for a school for Eddie or Marilyn. Maybe the bound Universal Monsters are controlled by someone associated with Nevermore. 


Anybody up for any of these ideas?

----------


## Izzarra

I requested a monster academy game using M&M 3 a month ago after watching Wednesday. Sadly is has apparently died.

While M&M would be my first choice as it doesn't rely on classes, D&D 5e with the option of using some homebrew would work.

I like the Nevermore adventure, but it would be nice to open the PC ancestry options a little bit more then what is specifically shown in the tv show.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm interested, prefer PF1e, and think some creative builds would make this lots of fun. 

What level are we imagining? The sample for Wednesday Addams is CL 5 - is this the ballpark range you're thinking?

----------


## Rokku

Teenage monsters game always sounds fun. I will note that the PbTA game "Monster Hearts" is built specifically with this in mind.

----------


## Phobia

I think almost any system is better for it than D&D

----------


## jakarta

Replies:

I'm limiting options on purpose for reasons of theme and manageability.

I may start watching Wednesday and the classic Addams series again, and I'm currently watching the classic Universal Monsters movies. 

I expect a mix of levels/ECLs/CRs between 5 and 10 with most of the power on the high ends coming from racial abilities and on the low ends coming from class abilities. I'm going to throw psychics a couple of free psionic ability feats from Call of Chutulu (Sensitive  and the one that gives a chance to Read Impressions on objects). Also, the characters will start rather poor in DnD terms as far as wealth and equipment. 

I'll post more details and links to samples when my power is back on. I'm in Burma now and there are daily power cuts. These don't affect me on work days as the campus has a generator.

DnD/d20 is what I play and am willing to run.

----------

